# about cats



## ms32462 (Jan 25, 2012)

is there cats on tractor trailer trucks and if so is it more grams and is it platinum or somthing else thanks


----------



## publius (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes there are catalytic converters on most commercial tractors (18 wheelers). The answer to the second part of your question is... it depends... :roll:


----------



## ms32462 (Jan 25, 2012)

but u would get some platinum as well as cars are they made the same?? or simular


----------



## publius (Jan 25, 2012)

Diesel cats are larger and have to treat NOx so the concentration of specific catalysts will different from gas (petrol) and LPG vehicles. Also they are larger, so there should be more catalyst per converter. As I said, it depends...


----------



## ms32462 (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks have u known anybody to do these and what results did they have? i want to get one do the hc\clorox method just to see


----------



## publius (Jan 25, 2012)

Some one else will have to answer that part. But before they do, make sure that you have read CM Hoke through at least 3 times... I am only on my 15th pass now. No where ready to tear into PGMs. :roll:


----------



## pgm (Apr 12, 2012)

ms32462 said:


> thanks have u known anybody to do these and what results did they have? i want to get one do the hc\clorox method just to see



Read hooks and then get ready and try. But safety first mate I found this out the hard way. I will never forget


----------

